# Rectocele & Citrucel or Metamucil?



## smason (Jan 7, 2002)

A GP I saw one night on call last month when I was in great discomfort diagnosed a large rectocele and he told me it could be causing me problems, but the GI doctor who did my colonoscopy says he didn't notice a rectocele. So I went to see my regular doctor. He didn't even do an examine. He said that if I do have a rectocele it shouldn't be causing the constipation problem, the full feeling in the rectum, or difficulty eliminating the soft stools that the Colace was producing.Having different diagnosis(s?) and different opinions is frustrating & confusing.Anyway, my GP says he thinks the soft stool isn't coming through well either because I need more fiber in my diet. So of course he suggested Metamucil or Citrucel. I told him I have so much painful gas now that it's actually scary to think what starting the bulk fibers might do. I know I've read somewhere on these boards that one of these products doesn't produce as much gas as the other. Does anyone on this board have any opinion as to whether Metamucil or Citrucel would be a better choice for someone with almost intolerable gas pains?Thanks for your help!Sarah


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Metamucil made me bloat up like you wouldn't believe and the gas-whew! I've been using Citrucel caplets for over a year now. I like them much better and they don't cause the gas. I also like them because I drink them with a big glass of water but without all that flavoring and stuff. No sugar or anything like that in them. As far as what your doctor said about the constipation not affecting your rectocele, my doctor told me a few weeks ago when I was officially diagnosed with a rectocele that I MUST keep everything soft and moving through there. A rectocele can be adversely affected by constipation. He also said to do LOTS of Kegel exercises. You might try 2 stool softeners at night (that's what I do) and magnesium citrate and lots of water along with the citrucel. You can e-mail me if you want.


----------



## Elizabeth Bucchieri (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi SarahI am new to IBS but saw the same problem that I am having. I have taken Metamucil and Citracel. I was even going to the extent of taking in the morning and evening before bedtime with a glass of water. It just made it worse for me...really feltso bloated. I have had reconstructive surgery on my annus, called extreme prolapse, due to bladder which I could not void like normal protuding out below along with bowel partially. Since I have had a complete hysterectomy many years ago, the walls inside are not strong anymore, they have become very laxed, loss of muscle. But even since the surgery, I still experience constipation daily. I even had it as a very young girl, all of my life. I have tried anything on the market, including Colace. When I am in a lot of pain, feel irritable, cannot eat until I evacuate, have headache behind my eyes, I will give myself an enema (Fleet) or glycerin suppostories. I read here last night about molasses, so now I am trying that. Oh, and I do exercise 5 days a week too.The surgeon who did my operation recommended taking Milk of Mag. if I need it, very gently and will not cause cramps, which it does not. Hope this info helped you some. Let me know, Thanks, Elizabeth


----------

